# Superdrol clone



## newbulk (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys I am newer than most to this world just finished a cycle of havoc/stano I know alot of ppl dont like ph but I feel as it will b a stepping stone. I am thinking about superdrol and I know it was banned but are there any clones or sources that are out there?  My stats are 6'1" 235-237 lbs about 14-15 bf lifting for a years, hardcore for about 3. 

Thanks guys


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 24, 2014)

newbulk said:


> Hey guys I am newer than most to this world just finished a cycle of havoc/stano I know alot of ppl dont like ph but I feel as it will b a stepping stone. I am thinking about superdrol and I know it was banned but are there any clones or sources that are out there?  My stats are 6'1" 235-237 lbs about 14-15 bf lifting for a years, hardcore for about 3.
> 
> Thanks guys



SD is overrated imo makes me lethargic as F*** but ahyour going to do what u want there's still alot of SD out there and it's not hard to find run 60mgs ed for 4 weeks.Some will call me crazy but gh15 said once he ran SD 60mgs ED one dose can't split to many sides quickly became his fav. oral and I seen why the recomp was amazing.If your looking into orals I'd recomend Epi 100-150mgs ed it's my personal fav and would honestly take over var.Check out Xcel sports Nutrition Killshot or but raw powders because ph's will break ur wallet.Anyways Ph's are my cup of tea and can help u and there's alot of knowledgable guys in here to chime in


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that Ive heard SDMZ being the designer steroid for Sdrol. I'm not into PHs anymore as of a long time ago so I cant be absolute.


----------



## newbulk (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. Havoc is epi and I ran it at 50/60 mg. I cant imagine doubling it. Thst would def hurt my wallet. Ill def take a look into killshot.. sdmz has a 2.0 and 3.0. I heard the 2 was good and the 3 was overboard since it has 3 methyl products in it. Liver death. But thats peoples opinions... researching on!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2014)

get a bottle of helladrol and run it at 100mg for 6wks.  its a decent PH. 


no one should run epistane at 150mg.  its ment to be ran at 30mg, with 50mg being where most take it.  150 is just retarded.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> get a bottle of helladrol and run it at 100mg for 6wks.  its a decent PH.
> 
> 
> no one should run epistane at 150mg.  its ment to be ran at 30mg, with 50mg being where most take it.  150 is just retarded.



gh15 recommended and I tried it and fell in love def or check out hardcorepowders for raw keep some money in your wallet.As far as retarded dosing epi is mild on the liver to say the least and can be abused.People are doubling doses on several pro's and there recklessness is paying of I've been seeing high doses on several and it's becoming epidemics.Don't down till you try.Try abusing msten as well ppl running it from 30-50mgs now.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2014)

trust me man, ive tried pretty much every PH since 2010.  

i bought epi from hardcore powders and it look like they sent me a qtr of blow in the mail when i got it. No one here uses that shit, they go for real stuff.....which is what i would say you do too.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 30, 2014)

From someone that took hdrol/epi/trenazone/mt1 .., just do AAS it's safer and results are better.. Don't mess with PH just my opinion


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 30, 2014)

To say superdrol is over rated makes me think maybe u weren't getting real SD....... Good superdrol will give u pumps that challenge a Dbol pump!


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> trust me man, ive tried pretty much every PH since 2010.
> 
> i bought epi from hardcore powders and it look like they sent me a qtr of blow in the mail when i got it. No one here uses that shit, they go for real stuff.....which is what i would say you do too.



Lol at the qtr of blow.. but I'm just saying man I ran epi 60mgs and didn't think much of it would side with the other comments just spending money to kill the liver but when I ran it 100mgs+ I feel in love and yeah I rarely use powders it was just a recommendation to save money killshot is my fav the carbapol helps plus the 5a is a bonus and a friend caps 50mgs for me in xcel.Just a recommendation.



GreatGunz said:


> To say superdrol is over rated makes me think maybe u weren't getting real SD....... Good superdrol will give u pumps that challenge a Dbol pump!



True that luv SD but by week 3 I feel like death outside the gym lol.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 30, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> gh15 recommended and I tried it and fell in love def or check out hardcorepowders for raw keep some money in your wallet.As far as retarded dosing epi is mild on the liver to say the least and can be abused.People are doubling doses on several pro's and there recklessness is paying of I've been seeing high doses on several and it's becoming epidemics.Don't down till you try.Try abusing msten as well ppl running it from 30-50mgs now.



GH15 my nut sack. I've ran epi at 80mg and saw zero difference than when running at 50mg. You don't run anything (PH, Designer Steroid, AAS) as high as possible. You run it as low as possible while still reaping the benefits - in epi's case it's a slow builder, moderate strength gains, very dry, great for cutting - better taken in low doses over a longer period of time


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2014)

wait til you get some tes and drol.  you will be singing a different tune


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

Do an advance search on gh15 it's his 2nd fav pro right after SD 60mgs ed I don't care to dig up the post just put in my .02 and experience I agree with lowest dose possible but alot of disgners and phs are shit if not dosed properly.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Do an advance search on *gh15* it's his 2nd fav pro right after SD 60mgs ed I don't care to dig up the post just put in my .02 and experience I agree with lowest dose possible but alot of disgners and phs are shit if not dosed properly.



hes an idiot....

Again, once you have real tes and some anadrol you will see the light.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 30, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> hes an idiot....
> 
> Again, once you have real tes and some anadrol you will see the light.



looking forward to it


----------



## newbulk (May 2, 2014)

Ive ran test and dbol before but my diet wasnt in check. I was a younger and stupid.. gained too much fat.

The epi I put on 10 pounds prob 8/9 muscle and my strength has gone up dl up 70 lbs bench up 40 pounds and squats up 50 pounds in 6 weeks. Im running my pct right now. So I do have a few months before I decide my next direction.  Ill b looking at all the suggestions you guys gave me. I appreciate it


----------



## DreamChaser (May 4, 2014)

newbulk said:


> Ive ran test and dbol before but my diet wasnt in check. I was a younger and stupid.. gained too much fat.
> 
> The epi I put on 10 pounds prob 8/9 muscle and my strength has gone up dl up 70 lbs bench up 40 pounds and squats up 50 pounds in 6 weeks. Im running my pct right now. So I do have a few months before I decide my next direction.  Ill b looking at all the suggestions you guys gave me. I appreciate it



I'd grab some test and anapolan personally 100mgs ed but if ur only looking for ph/designers I'd go with Dimethadrol/mithras or msten are both good choices for solid strength and size gains if u g with mithras get the nano particles and run a 1 1/2 dose or 2 4-6weeks good shit


----------



## TheExperiment (May 5, 2014)

love me some Superdrol. It is my favorite oral and close behind it is desoxymethyltest.


----------



## newbulk (May 5, 2014)

I gotta do more research with test. Still having a lil confusion as to whats  better prop, e, a. 
Thanks dreamchaser ill look into them.

With proper diet already in place, will gains be easily kept with superdrol or test?


----------



## DreamChaser (May 5, 2014)

newbulk said:


> I gotta do more research with test. Still having a lil confusion as to whats  better prop, e, a.
> Thanks dreamchaser ill look into them.
> 
> With proper diet already in place, will gains be easily kept with superdrol or test?



There's alot of factors debating if u will keep your results your pct is one of biggest and your diet and training follows.SD and assuming u mean m1t since your tlking about ph/designers will more than likely shut u down pretty hard so u will need to return natty test lvl to normal asap so I'd stack a couple test boosters my designer pcts were always clomid,dpol,with a test booster and generally keept almost all.Your muscles will fill up with glcogyn and your going to look bigger and fuller on cycle regardless of how much of the actual gains u keep.Don't run an over the counter pct get some clomid man and if u don't have a source pharmaceutical get research grade still better than the in store over the counter shit


----------



## newbulk (May 5, 2014)

Thanks dream. I ran nolva after my havoc cycle. .. I will def focus on pct. I feel like its just as important as the cycle itself. No use of spending all this money and letting it go to waste


----------

